# newly diaognosed 6yr old lil girl - Jayney72



## Jayney72 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi! I have a 6 yr old little girl who was told last week she has Diabetes Type 1


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Jayney, welcome to the forum I moved your post to its own thread so it wouldn't get lost. Sorry to hear of your daughter's diagnosis. We have a lot of very helpful parents here who know just what you and your family must be going through, so please ask anything you are unsure of - there are no 'silly' questions here!


----------



## Steff (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Jayney and welcome to the forum sorry you have to be here in these circumstances but your in safe hands we have many great parents of diabetics on here who are all a fountain of knowledge they will help you no end x


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Jayney so pleased you joined this site like i did a week ago. I can't imagine how you and your daughter must feel at the moment but there has been some great advice given to me here this week so i'm sure you'll receive the same help. Never be afraid to ask your GP for support...it is their job to safeguard their patients and offer the best advice and resources. 

Best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 2, 2010)

Jayney72 said:


> Hi! I have a 6 yr old little girl who was told last week she has Diabetes Type 1


 


Hi Jayney and welcome.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 2, 2010)

Hiya Jayney

Sorry you have to be here but welcome to the tribe.   I'm a mum too of a girl who has diabetes.   She is nearly 10 and had it since 5 weeks old.

I understand how you must be feeling, there are lots of us here who will as well.  I imagine you are still in your diagnosis bubble.  

Ask any questions.  No question is ever a silly question as we would all have asked it.  

Take care


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 2, 2010)

hi jayney hope your girl is ok my boy is 6 he was diagnosed when he was 3 bye daniela  grahams mum


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there Jayney and welcome. there are lots of helpful people here, and there are many parents of type 1 children, so you will get loads of support and help. It is a shame any of us have to be here, but on the whole, everyone here is very nice.


----------



## Carynb (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there. Hope you find this site as helpful as I have. My son is 8 and was diagnosed last summer and I remember those first terrifying few weeks. You will get lots of good tips and advice on here.
Take care
Caryn


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's an excellent book I always recommend, that covers everything you need to know - even I found it brilliant and I'm 51!

Ragnar Hanas' Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults (amazon link). You might be able to get a copy from your library.

A lot of the parents here swear by it!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Jayney, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jayney72 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much for ur kind words! I am still in shock and feel very alone right now as im also bringing my 2 children up alone. I feel i wasnt told enough about this and have just been left to get on with it! Im going through a very emotional stage at the moment and finding it all so hard to take in. My lil girl has adapted so well, not bothered by the tests every few hours or the injections! Will this get any easier???


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Jayney

I am a single mum too but only have the one daughter who has been diagnosed all her life since the day she was born.   It does get easier in that you will finally get your head around it and you will learn how to cope and you will get to understand diabetes more and more.  That is what makes it easier.   I see you are in London ish, what hospital are you at.   There are some great ones in and around London but there are some awful ones as well.  We go to UCLH in the centre of town and it is superb.   It helps so much if you have a great team behind you from the beginning.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi jayney 

Welcome. Im a mum too and this forum has been very helpful to me since my son diagnosis.

Gem x


----------



## Jayney72 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Adrienne, The hospital im at was ok looking after us while admitted but her Diabetic nurse isnt so good! The hospital is closing next yr so i think it might be best if i find somewhere else asap! How do i find out about changing hospitals? Also about getting a new nurse that myself and my daughter are comfortable with. Im reading so much about monitors and pumps and would like to find out more info, is there anyone who can advise me where i go and what to do! May sound silly but i hate looking online about diabetes and its telling me the worst cases and its scaring me! I will eventually look things up but for now i cant its all still too raw! Does anyone know of any support groups in London area? Also ive been told about holidays that are organised with children with diabetes and id like to fins more out about that too.
Thanks
Jayne x


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Jayne

I'll pm you with my email address


----------



## Kei (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome, Jayney!

My daughter is 6 too.  She was diagnosed with type 1 in July last year, after being rushed to hospital with DKA.  We're currently having my 5-year-old son checked for diabetes too.  

Yes, it does get a bit easier.  BIG (((hugs))) to you both.

Kei
xx


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Jayney

I'm sorry to meet you this way, but please do depend on us for help and support. It's a great place.

Adrienne is a wonderful person for contacts and ways forward...

Please remember that just logging on here and trying your best at the moment is already doing the right things.

My son is nearly 14, and was diagnosed in Nov 08. He's on a pump now. Yes, it does get easier. But not entirely! That's why it's good to have a community like this.

Hang in there and take good advice. It will be okay. I know it's hard in so many ways.

All best wishes.

Patricia


----------



## Jayney72 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Kei, 
Thank you for ur messge!
Good luck with ur son's test.

Jayne xx


----------



## Jayney72 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Patricia,

Thank you! I feel alot better after chatting on here as i dont feel so alone! Ive had alot of help and advice and i know if i have even the silliest question i know there is someone there that will have the answers!

Jayne xx


----------



## Peter C (Feb 10, 2010)

Jayney72 said:


> Hi! I have a 6 yr old little girl who was told last week she has Diabetes Type 1



Hi Jayney,
Diabetes Uk have just brought out a Starter Pack inculding a DVD for families in your position ...
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineShop/New-to-Diabetes/Type-1-diabetes-journey-of-a-lifetime-DVD/


----------



## gewatts (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. My daughter is also 6 but has been diagnosed for nearly 4 yrs. It is a lot to take in at first. I wish I had found this forum in the beginning. It is great. Ask anything - I do!


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 11, 2010)

gewatts said:


> It is great. Ask anything - I do!


 

What's the winning numbers for Saturday ?


----------

